

Google Begins Soft Censorship Of Arbitrary Piracy-Related Queries - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/26/google-begins-soft-censorship-of-arbitrary-piracy-related-queries/

======
r3demon
It's obviously worsening user experience with Google search. Why would Google
need it?

